# Trying to redeem the coupons before year's end?



## TheRealRonn (Dec 9, 2008)

Not sure to whom this should be asked, so if anyone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.

Seeing that the deadline to purchase the whole WotBS series is quickly approaching, I am attempting to use the coupons from the purchases of the first three adventures. However, even when clicking on the link from the coupon.html file and receiving the correct message "COUPON REDEEMED", the total at checkout is still 49.99.

Anyone know what I'm doing incorrectly?

Ronn


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll ask RPGNow for you.


----------



## TheRealRonn (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------



## TheRealRonn (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone have any luck with this feature? I have tried again to redeem the coupon/s without success.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, let's wait for their answer, eh?  I don't imagine trying the same thing over and over again is going to have much effect.

They've undergone a lot of updates and software changes over the last year or so - I wouldn't be surprised if it were something simple and easily fixed.


----------

